# [WANTED] looking for HTV vinyl that looks washed out



## arthurVerrept (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site but looks like there is a lot of good info here! I was wondering if there was a way to make vinyl look faded/ washed out straight away, I'm not talking about distressed like taking chunks out, i mean more like, the colour has been faded, all the vinyl i've found is super bright and doesn't fit the style i'm going for.

thanks in advance!
arthur


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Not so much washed out, i'm not too sure that's even possible atm, but give a Matte Black vinyl on a Black T-shirt a go, it's my personal favourite combination, but obviously won't suit all designs. The Siser stretch in black works really well.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thermoflex/politape makes an interesting transparent htv (here)


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

try , wensco.com and check their selection. Also try stahls.com


----------

